# Is Autotrail factory back on 2nd?



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Can anybody tell me if the Autotrail factory return to work on the 2nd January? 
We have yet another fault on our 8 month old Chieftain, and have reached the end of our tether. We are sat on a site with some friends, booked until 2nd January and today the shower started leaking from the controls. All of a sudden it went beserk and sprayed water everywhere. We have taken it apart and it seems it wasn't assembled correctly, the allen screw had not been located correctly and has damaged the seal. We cannot have the pump on as water just pours out. The site we are on doesn't have loos or showers so we will probably have to go home. Just so cheesed off with the whole thing, and may have to visit the factory direct.

Sandra


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, 
Rodger and sandra, sorry hear you are having trouble with your shower.

We have only had our new Autotrial Tracker Eks since the beginning of November and the only bit of trouble we have at the moment is the dimmer switch does not work in the lounge area.

We live in Grimsby and only a stones throw from the factory, we contacted the dealer and asked if we could go into the factory for a new switch and the factory informed us that we would have to take it to UK camper Services at Lincoln. If i was you i would ring the factory first because you would probably be wasting your time. (should have bought foreign) we should have. I wish you GOOD LUCK.

Sue.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Their phone number recorded message says they will be back on the 2nd.
Have you tried the dealer you purchased the van from.

Charlie


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

themariners said:


> Hi,
> (should have bought foreign) we should have.
> 
> Sue.


If you had bought foreign you would find that the units in the MH are probably the same as the ones in your Auto-Trail.
Our boiler is a Truma made in Germany and is not that good. The shower unit and taps where probably made there aswell. In fact there are very few appliances in our MH that are made here except the MH itself which has given us no problems at all including the vehicle which is a Renault made in France of course!

I don't think buying foreign actually improves the situation. If it did then I would consider it but not if it was on a leaky Fiat and with a poor continental layout!


----------

